# handgun hunting opinions



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

does anyone hunt with a hand gun? Ive seen them at the stores and always thought it would be a really cool way to hunt plus i wouldn't have to lug the 12 gauge around. just wanting opinions. I'm not going to do it this year but maybe some day


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I take one with me, but find myself still using the shotgun ....just a thing of confidence ....might hunt this year with it and the Bi-pod to help support the weight at full arms length for the scope eye relief


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

My dad and uncle have killed a few with a .44 mag. Dad said it was "different", but he learned pretty quick that without a bipod or some other rest, you're almost restricted to "bow range"...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Mine has a 8" barrel and i wouldnt take a shot over 50 yards but thats just me...it does seem very accurate if u can hold it still! I have not shot at a deer with it yet though (just got it last season). With so many coyotes showing up i think ill be using a shotgun this year to increase odds of getting a yote if the opportunity arises


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

I use a TC encore .44 mag with a 10" barrel. it works real well 50-60 yards. I've killed 2 deer with it, just don't have the range of a shotgun or muzzle loader.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I think it would be cool! My dad's "in it to eat it", so the feeling of accomplishment isn't a big deal to him. I say try it! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

my handcannon is almost as heavy as the shotgun but would like to put my own notch in it with a deer kill....the guy I bought it from had killed 3.....and very accurate out to 100yards..... the furthest I have shot it with or without a scope


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds good to me. Wanted to possibly by a desert eagle .50 AE with 10 inch barrel and scope it. It's accurate from what I've read if you forget the combat style sights.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Sounds good to me. Wanted to possibly by a desert eagle .50 AE with 10 inch barrel and scope it. It's accurate from what I've read if you forget the combat style sights.


Jonny, The Desert Eagle has a really Large Grip - and the .50 AE is a Kicker. Perhaps shooting one before you buy may be a good idea.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

My son and I hunted with 44 mags. One S&W and one Contender and a Super Redhawk. Scope choice would be 1.5 x 4 or a 2.5 and we used Hornady XTP in 240 grain. They will kill a deer if you can hold on them. With the shooting sticks and practice you can do the job for sure. Oh, did I say practice?? A 50 AE is a hog for sure and not as practical for hunting. "If" you can accurately shoot one you may be ok. Some folks call them a bragging gun or a big gun for people with little guy syndrome. LOL Stay safe next week guys and gals.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> my handcannon is almost as heavy as the shotgun but would like to put my own notch in it with a deer kill....the guy I bought it from had killed 3.....and very accurate out to 100yards..... the furthest I have shot it with or without a scope


Same gun that I use. They are nice to shoot with very little kick. Love mine!

Mr. A


----------



## sportinwood (Jul 31, 2010)

I have used my TC encore 500 Mag. for deer a few times only pulling the trigger once though and it dropped that 7 ptr like a sac of potatos. It has a 12 inch barrel and a red dot scope and is pretty accurate but I'm only comfortable up to 50 yds. cause there is nothing worse than wounding an animal to me.


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a Taurus raging bull that is great to hunt with for deer. However I would only recommend it to someone that is going to practice regularly ( as you should with your ccw as well) and to someone that is going to load their own ammo. My 454 casull will also shoot 45LC and you can start out with very light 45LC cowboy loads. By loading your own ammo you can increase the power to whatever you are comfortable with shooting. I practice a lot and have taken deer out to 60 yards. I always shoot with a rest.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bow-man said:


> I have a Taurus raging bull that is great to hunt with for deer. However I would only recommend it to someone that is going to practice regularly ( as you should with your ccw as well) and to someone that is going to load their own ammo. My 454 casull will also shoot 45LC and you can start out with very light 45LC cowboy loads. By loading your own ammo you can increase the power to whatever you are comfortable with shooting. I practice a lot and have taken deer out to 60 yards. I always shoot with a rest.


Mine is the Raging Bull, 8.75" barrel, .44 mag. I agree, at 63ozs it's a very good idea to shoot with a rest. I'm not a small feller, and sure I can shoot the gun off hand and one handed, but with both hands I can only hold the gun at arms length for a short period of time before the small shivers start and my effective range decreases dramatically! So aiming down a shooting lane and waiting for the deer to cross isn't really an option without a rest.

Mr. A


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Big handgun hunter here, at least when I used to hunt alot. Top 3 are:

#1.) Ruger 454
#2.) TC Contender in 45-70
#3.) Colt Anaconda 44

I've shot plenty of deer with a shotgun but let me tell you the .454 is a devastating round for whitetail. The .45-70 is obviously great but after my first deer with a .454 my jaw dropped at the result.

I'm going hunting this weekend for the first time in a few years. I'm hoping that my 14 year old can get a doe.


----------

